# possibly looking at a Tivo Stream



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

I am currently using Directv with a slingbox to view content away from home. Due to a double wammy of losing my AT&T directv employee discount in March (since AT&T sold directv) and slingbox hardware being turned off in Nov, I am going back to my two 4 tuner TiVo Roamios & 2 tivo minis (with Xfinity cable cards). All works good with my Roamios, but in order to be able to stream recordings from the TiVO (outside the home & to mobile devices), my understanding is I need to get a TiVo stream. Is this correct?

Other than if a recording is "flagged", what other limitations are there for the TiVo Stream? 

Also, how does it work? Do I just connect it to my home network and it detects the TiVos as needed? Or does it work some other way?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes, you will need a Stream for that model Roamio. Just connect it to the same network as the Roamio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

buscuitboy said:


> Also, how does it work? Do I just connect it to my home network and it detects the TiVos as needed? Or does it work some other way?


I believe it’s officially required to be wired to the home network hosting the DVRs.

And whatever mobile device will be streaming will need to first be set up while on the home network, enabling local and remote streaming within the TiVo app.

more here:TiVo Stream FAQ


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Just keep in mind that the Stream sucks. Mine didn't work most of the time and is extremely difficult to set up, which you'll have to do many, many, many times. And if you get a used one off ebay, it will likely be a brick.

Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

OK, glad you mention this about ebay. Is there then any other options as good as slingbox is/was?


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I bought a Tivo Stream and after trying it out I found it to be a waste of time and money. It now is sitting on a shelf in the closet.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

buscuitboy said:


> OK, glad you mention this about ebay. Is there then any other options as good as slingbox is/was?


Honestly, Youtube TV (or DirecTV Stream if you prefer an AT&T product) is far better. It's way cheaper than cable, requires no expensive equipment, no setup, and you can watch your unlimited recordings and live TV anywhere with nothing but a streaming app, phone or laptop. I travel A LOT, and I always have access to all my content no matter where I am.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Honestly, Youtube TV (or DirecTV Stream if you prefer an AT&T product) is far better. It's way cheaper than cable, requires no expensive equipment, no setup, and you can watch your unlimited recordings and live TV anywhere with nothing but a streaming app, phone or laptop. I travel A LOT, and I always have access to all my content no matter where I am.



I actually wound up subscribing to Youtube TV as my DirecTV replacement. I had only a basic package on my TiVO (w/ Xfinity cable cards) so it didn't get bigger stations like ESPN, FS2, HGTV, etc. I used it mainly for a recording project involving local cable access channels (& will now continue to do so). I thought I would use it more after Slingbox went away & therefore was possibly interested in a TiVO stream device. However, Youtube TV is proving to be a pretty good replacement for not only my previous DirecTV, but also the Xfinity package I get on my TiVO.

I can now see how TiVO is in REAL trouble here. And also why Slingbox is closing up shop. Youtube TV is real easy to setup, can be used on just about ANY device (with no extra box fees), and recorded content can be viewed anywhere. Hell, I even found the FF and REW features on YoutubeTV better than TiVO. I loved my TiVo for 15+ yrs, but I guess its days are coming to an end and nice knowing you. RIP


----------

